# handsome is as handsome does = ωραίος είναι όποιος πράττει ωραία



## Theseus (Jan 18, 2012)

Prov. It is more important to treat people well than to be good-looking.; Just because you are good-looking does not mean you are a good person. 
--Jill: I'd like to get to know George better. 
--Jane: Why? Jill: He's so handsome. 
--Jane: Handsome is as handsome does. He's a very unpleasant person.:drool:


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2012)

Μπα, μόνο προτάσεις έχω να κάνω:

Η συμπεριφορά κάνει τον άνθρωπο. (Αυτό το λένε κι άλλοι, τα άλλα είναι δικά μου.)
Η ευγένεια μετράει, όχι η ομορφιά.
Απ' τους τρόπους (κρίνουμε) τους ανθρώπους.

Η Ματζέντα λέει:
Άγιος δίχως θαύματα δοξολογία δεν έχει!
Στο διαδίκτυο φαίνεται να είναι πιο συχνό το:
Φτωχός άγιος, δοξολογία δεν έχει.

Όμως δεν νομίζω ότι έχει άμεση σχέση με το αγγλικό.


----------



## Themis (Jan 18, 2012)

Άλλο η θωριά κι άλλο η αρχοντιά.
Δεν είναι κι άσκημο. Τι κρίμα που δεν το έχει πει ποτέ κανείς!


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2012)

Όμορφος είν' ο πρόσχαρος
καλόγνωμος ο ωραίος
τα κάλλη είναι στην ψυχή
τ' αθρώπου, και το κλέος


A lot of quotations on beauty can be found here, e.g:

Things are pretty, graceful, rich, elegant, handsome, but, until they speak to the imagination, not yet beautiful. 
Beauty without expression tires.
Ralph Waldo Emerson, _The Conduct of Life.

_She had gained a reputation for beauty, and (which is often another thing) was beautiful. 
Charles Dickens, _Little Dorrit.

_Where beauty is worshiped for beauty's sake as a goddess, independent of and superior to morality and philosophy, the most horrible putrefaction is apt to set in. The lives of the aesthetes are the far from edifying commentary on the religion of beauty. 
Aldous Huxley, _Proper Studies_ (1927), "The Substitutes for Religion". 

Beauties in vain their pretty eyes may roll;
Charms strike the sight, but merit wins the soul. 
Alexander Pope, _The Rape of the Lock_ (1712), Canto V, line 33. 

It is amazing how complete is the delusion that beauty is goodness. 
Leo Tolstoy, _The Kreutzer Sonata_ (1889). 


On the other hand, the perceiving end, beauty is in the eye of the beholder (and, at times, the beer holder), και μπορείς να βρεις εφάμιλλο περιεχόμενο και σε καλύτερη συσκευασία.  
 
Beauty is a pair of shoes that makes you wanna die. 
Frank Zappa, _You Are What You Is,_ "Beauty Knows No Pain" (1981).

I have an important message to deliver to all the cute people all over the world. If you're out there and you're cute, maybe you're beautiful, I just want to tell you somethin'— there's more of us ugly mother-fuckers than you are, hey-y, so watch out. 
Frank Zappa, "Dance Contest", as quoted in Kelly Fisher Lowe, _The Words and Music of Frank Zappa_ (2007), p. 164.


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2012)

Για τους άντρες ποιο είναι το αντίστοιχο τού: Απόξω κούκλα κι από μέσα πανούκλα;


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2012)

Κι αν είσαι όμορφος, θαρρείς,
κοιτάξου στον καθρέφτη
κάτω απ' τη μάσκα, θα το δεις
πως θα σε βγάλει ψεύτη


----------



## cougr (Jan 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Για τους άντρες ποιο είναι το αντίστοιχο τού: Απόξω κούκλα κι από μέσα πανούκλα;



Αυτό το έχω ακούσει αρκετές φορές ελαφρώς παραφρασμένο ως *απ' έξω κούκλος κι από μέσα πανούκλος*.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 18, 2012)

Μ' όλα τα παραπόταμα
ο ποταμός κινιέται
καθένας με τσι χάρες του 
μισιέται κι αγαπιέται! 

:)


----------



## Fivos (Jan 19, 2012)

Θυμάμαι κάτι αντίστοιχο στο _Forest Gump_.
Εκεί έλεγε "Stupid is as stupid does" και εννοεί προφανώς ότι ήλίθιος / χαζός / βλάκας είναι αυτός που κάνει ηλιθιότητες / χαζομάρες / βλακείες.
Αν θυμάμαι καλά εκεί είχε μεταφραστεί "Βλάκας είσαι αν κάνεις βλακείες"

Στην περίπτωσή σου δηλαδή η Jane λέει ότι ο George δεν είναι όμορφος γιατί δεν είναι ευχάριστος άνθρωπος.
Ελπίζω αυτό να σε βοηθήσει να διαλέξεις μία εκ των παραπάνω προτάσεων.


----------



## Theseus (Jan 19, 2012)

Ωραίος είναι όποιος πράττει ωραία


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2012)

Theseus said:


> Ωραίος είναι όποιος πράττει ωραία


Αυτό πολύ μου αρέσει και επιτρέψτε μου να το βάλω στον τίτλο.


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2012)

Πολύ ωραίο, Theseus! :)

Ξέρω ότι το νήμα είναι στο English > (Modern) Greek, αλλά αυτό το «πράττει» του Θησέα με πήγε πίσω, πολύ πίσω, και μου φύτεψε μια ιδέα:

Κάλλος το καλόν ποιείν (και ούτως καλώς πράττειν) / Handsome is as handsome does (and doing so feels wholesome) / 
Στις πράξεις είναι η ομορφιά (εκεί και η ευτυχία).

Οι αρχαιομαθείς φίλοι ας με διορθώσουν και είμαι βέβαιος πως θα έχουν συναντήσει πολλές παραλλαγές στο ίδιο θέμα στα διαβάσματά τους.


----------

